# First weekend on the job for MAC



## makeupNdesign (Nov 3, 2008)

*******


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats!! Sounds like you off to a great start!!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm so jealous! I WILL work for MAC one of these days!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds like you are fitting in nicely!! You are sooo lucky! Have fun and enjoy!!


----------



## User49 (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel exactly the same! I started working for Mac in March this year and it's the first time I've ever felt REALLY happy in a job. I can't wait to get into work and really love getting ready for the day ahead, whereas before in other jobs I'd get in and say "Here we go...another day to get through". You'll learn so much and pick up so many tricks/tips as you go along! Have fun! Congrats!


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## florabundance (Nov 3, 2008)

aw congrats!


----------



## lukinamama (Nov 3, 2008)

you are lucky girl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




congrats!


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats. Its great to enjoy where you work...I mean come on its where we spend most of out week..


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 3, 2008)

*******


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 3, 2008)

*******


----------



## amyzon (Nov 4, 2008)

That's so cool!  What was the whole process like?  The interview and all?  You must have been so ecstatic


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

lucky! congrats!


----------



## zwanpumkin (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_So aside from the sore feet and aching back that comes w/ retail territory, I love working for MAC! I feel so much at home here more than any other job I've ever had and that says a lot. 

The MAs at my counter are so nice so I lucked out in that department. Saturday was nuts with customers coming in to get Halloween makeup done (even though it fell on Fri)--lots of false eyelash applications and fun looks. My AUS sucked on Saturday but I exceeded my goal today--woot woot! Weird considering it was alot slower than the day before. 

It was a great weekend and I loved playing in all the makeup and had fun getting excited over the releases along with the customers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, just had to share my excitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh my gosh, you are so lucky!! One day I hope to share the same joy with you!! However, one thing I am skeptical about... I really, really, dislike dealing with costumers. Costumer service oriented jobs are something I never hope to have to deal with. Is there any comfort at MAC and dealing with costumers there?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats again though!!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*******


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*******


----------

